# Time limit to immigrate



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Say hypothetically we are approved under the requirements for FSW to become PR, I have seen that you are required to arrive in Canada by a certain date. i havent been able to find out what the actual time frame is from approval to when you need to arrive on Canadian shores. 

Say for example we want to arrive in 48mths approx in it takes 20mths average for processing, I would like to know when the earliest I should submit our application to arrive around the time we planned, just in case there is a hiccup with the application.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SharonJ said:


> Say hypothetically we are approved under the requirements for FSW to become PR, I have seen that you are required to arrive in Canada by a certain date. i havent been able to find out what the actual time frame is from approval to when you need to arrive on Canadian shores.
> 
> Say for example we want to arrive in 48mths approx in it takes 20mths average for processing, I would like to know when the earliest I should submit our application to arrive around the time we planned, just in case there is a hiccup with the application.


With PR status you must "land" within 12 months of your medical(s). You may, however, return home immediately for whatever reason keeping in mind the 2 out of 5 year rule.


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> With PR status you must "land" within 12 months of your medical(s). You may, however, return home immediately for whatever reason keeping in mind the 2 out of 5 year rule.


ok that brings up another question. Does the 2 out of 5 years start from your medical date or when you first hit Canadian Shores? 

Also if we were to travel and then leave immediately do we all have to travel (2 adults, 3 children) or can Hubby and I go over and then leave to fulfil the Visa requirements?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It begins the day you "land".
It is my understanding that everyone has to go to "land" but i suggest you verify with the Canadian Immigration in London.


----------

